# What the Friday?



## Jessica29 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Umbral (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol, they gave a burmese to a snake enthsiast? Doest that mean that since the police are giving exotics to keepers, Queenslanders can now keep exotics?


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 3, 2012)

hhmmmm and police are supposed to be enforcing the law arnt they


----------



## katjase (Aug 3, 2012)

wow ok.
wild or did it escape from someones collection, is it burmese


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 3, 2012)

.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 3, 2012)

katjase said:


> wow ok.
> wild or did it escape from someones collection, is it burmese


seeing as burmese arnt native i would say the chance of it being wild are nil , its escaped either from collection or even from the person who smuggled it , might even had been released but wild no


----------



## Umbral (Aug 3, 2012)

I would love to know if the person they gave it to were allowed to keep it or the police realised that they made a mistake and took it back. I guess your average cop wouldn’t know that it wasn’t a Burmese and therefore illegal, so they probably thought they were doing the right thing by giving it to someone to look after.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 3, 2012)

dumb cops.
It is the lady's fault for calling the police to her house instead of a reptile wrangler/removalist.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 3, 2012)

It does say "With no snake handlers available."


----------



## Rob (Aug 3, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> dumb cops.



Not so sure about that. From the little info provided, it appears that they responded to a call and acted appropriately.

It isn't their job to enforce wildlife laws. However, I'd be very surprised if this "snake enthusiast" wasn't someone in a position to take the appropriate action.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 3, 2012)

i think its interesting how dim peoples views are on police.. how would a cop know or even anyone who isnt a snake keeper know that that was an exotic.. the snake enthusiest was probably going yea, yeah ill take it


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 3, 2012)

agree justdragons. cops did what they are supposed to- a community service. 

im not aware of cops doing reptile identification courses during their time at the acadamy. hell, even plenty of keepers with an interest in reptiles wouldn't pick it as a burm (evident on the qps website where this came from).


----------



## Rob (Aug 3, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Cops have no idea what they are doing



Well it appears that they have safely located and captured an exotic animal, then released it into the custody of a snake enthusiast.

Having "no idea", IMO, would be to take a shovel to it, and yes, I'm fully aware that in some people's minds that would be the appropriate course of action.


----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 3, 2012)

Then never ever call them when you need them.

- ybn


----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 3, 2012)

Ps : have some respect people.


- ybn


----------



## Umbral (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree, cops perform a necessary service to society and deal with people at their worst. The least we can do is be respectful... and this is coming from someone who has to start doing the driver offender course soon for low range DUI. People tend to hate cops, I think because they give out fines etc. as far as I’m concerned if I get in trouble with the cops it’s because I’ve mucked up, I’m always happy to admit when I do so and don’t hold a grudge against the person who points it out to me.
Like anyone there are a few bad eggs though but it shouldn’t mean we group them as a whole.


----------



## Australis (Aug 3, 2012)

I doubt even half the forum would of been able to identify the species from that photo..people on the internet have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Raymonde (Aug 3, 2012)

Out of curiousity, why is no one questioning whether or not it is even a true story...? All we have is a image of 2 cops handling a burmese python, there is no way of knowing if the story next to the photo is actually true or when the photo was taken. Can we even make out the badges on the police uniform? They look like they could be queensland police but I can't make out the badges clearly.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 3, 2012)

Was posted by police on their qps Facebook site. Found in warwick.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 3, 2012)

Australis said:


> I doubt even half the forum would of been able to identify the species from that photo..people on the internet have no idea what they are doing.


 what are you talking about that is defiantly a burm? Burmese pythons are very easy to identify, the head is a dead give away in the photo.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 3, 2012)

i wish he/she got released into my custody. *sparks exotics fight*


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 3, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 4, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> what are you talking about that is defiantly a burm? Burmese pythons are very easy to identify, the head is a dead give away in the photo.



+1


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 4, 2012)

Just going from the photo I'd say they had to have at least a slight glimmer of knowledge. Honestly, would someone who knows NOTHING about snakes (and would therefore not be able to identify it as a python vs elapid etc) really grab it that close to the head?


----------



## Jessica29 (Aug 7, 2012)

Raymonde said:


> Out of curiousity, why is no one questioning whether or not it is even a true story...? All we have is a image of 2 cops handling a burmese python, there is no way of knowing if the story next to the photo is actually true or when the photo was taken. Can we even make out the badges on the police uniform? They look like they could be queensland police but I can't make out the badges clearly.



I can pretty much guarantee the image is true as I got it off the official Queensland Police Force facebook page and I'm 100% sure it's the official one.


----------



## Raymonde (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica29 said:


> I can pretty much guarantee the image is true as I got it off the official Queensland Police Force facebook page and I'm 100% sure it's the official one.



I realise that now, i checked out the facebook page when someone else mentioned that was where it came from. I guess i just thought it sounded too ridiculous to be true..... 

Also there are so many things that are photo-shopped these days its hard to know what to believe. I guess i also wanted to get people to stop and think before they make assumptions about things they read on the internet as there is a lot of made up stuff out there, even if this case is actually true.


----------



## Australis (Aug 8, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> what are you talking about that is defiantly a burm? Burmese pythons are very easy to identify, the head is a dead give away in the photo.



You missed the point.. im not disputing it being a "burmese python". 

Head shape is a dead give away for a sub-species of python.. tell me moar


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2012)

Raymonde said:


> I guess i just thought it sounded too ridiculous to be true.....



Some people _do_ keep exotics

Reptiles sometimes _do_ escape from their housing

Police _do_ other work apart from giving out speeding fines

So, explain to me what it was about that particular scenario that sounded too ridiculous to be true.


----------

